# Nicu



## beckyp (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm now 25 weeks pregnant and the hospital (in NZ) have told me that it is their policy that all insulin dependent mothers have their babies taken to neo-natal for at least 2 days after the birth to monitor sugar levels.  When I said that it wasn't something that I had last time and asked for the reasons they said that it's because they don't have the staff in the post-natal ward to monitor the baby's sugar levels.  

This is something that I didn't have first time (in the UK) even though E was born with low sugars (1.3).  

As I've asked for an elective cs this time (I don't want to go through 2 of 3 days of being induced for it to end up being a cs anyway) I have fears that this will risk bonding time and put a stop to breastfeeding successfully.  I don't like the idea of my baby being taken away and left on his/her own, i always loved sleeping with baby on me in the hospital and I liked the fact that we were home a day after giving birth.  Again, in NZ, I've been told that I'll be in hospital for at *least* 3 days to recover!!!

Having not had a baby in neo-natal, is it alright???  Did any of you that have been through this manage to breastfeed successfully?


----------



## Monkey (Jul 31, 2012)

beckyp said:


> I'm now 25 weeks pregnant and the hospital (in NZ) have told me that it is their policy that all insulin dependent mothers have their babies taken to neo-natal for at least 2 days after the birth to monitor sugar levels.  When I said that it wasn't something that I had last time and asked for the reasons they said that it's because they don't have the staff in the post-natal ward to monitor the baby's sugar levels.
> 
> This is something that I didn't have first time (in the UK) even though E was born with low sugars (1.3).
> 
> ...



This makes me, so, so cross on your behalf.

I've got no experience of NZ, but if you want to fight it (and I would, for so many reasons!) I'd personally try and come up with some suggestions for why that's not necessary. Could you/husband/other family member take the baby to NICU to have his/her blood sugar checks? Print a copy of the NICE guidelines (I know they don't apply over there, but as reference) to back you up?

The other thing I'd go with, is that breastfeeding can play a really important role in helping maintain baby's blood sugar post birth, and for that to have a decent chance of success, you need to have free access to each other, without needing to find a member of staff, 24/7. Demand feeding is absolutely best for you both - keeps baby well fed, helps establish your milk supply.

I'll come and add a bit more later (I'm a bfing peer support, so know a little bit) but I know there are several Mums who've expeienced NICU on here.


----------



## RuthieG (Jul 31, 2012)

When she was born two weeks ago my daughter Martha was taken to NICU, not as blanket policy but because of low bloods and it definitely affected breast feeding, even though NICU nurses rang me every time she woke throughout the night so I could go and feed, but it still meant I missed the cues and I believe that this, along with the section, had a big negative effect on feeding.

I don't think it affected bonding really but as above had a big effect. She was there 5 days. We are ok now but feeding has been my main, in fact only, main cause of stress and tears. 

I think the NZ blanket policy is very poor and their reasons are crap too as non-diabetes mum's babies can also have the same problem. 

Xxx


----------

